
The loudest bird in the world has a song like a pile driver - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/21/science/loudest-bird-bellbird.html
======
bookofjoe
[https://youtu.be/nREYBx4eZf8](https://youtu.be/nREYBx4eZf8)

------
bookofjoe
[http://archive.is/L6ViA](http://archive.is/L6ViA)

------
bookofjoe
[https://www.cell.com/current-
biology/fulltext/S0960-9822(19)...](https://www.cell.com/current-
biology/fulltext/S0960-9822\(19\)31190-X?_returnURL=https%3A%2F%2Flinkinghub.elsevier.com%2Fretrieve%2Fpii%2FS096098221931190X%3Fshowall%3Dtrue)

